# Hans Zimmer 'studio



## RémyB

Hello everybody,
I m a french film composer.
My main dream will Be to see Hans 'studio in LA. And the best will Be to work with him.
Although he is one of the most in demand film composers, can anybody tell me if he has time to listen our work? Is anybody Has already sent him part of a score to have his opinion?
I know he is very open but also very busy 

Looking forward to reading to you or Rctec himself 
Best


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

I'm pretty sure Hans doesn't have the time to listen to, and feedback on score mockups from budding young composers. Besides, what is a film score without a film? The primary purpose is to serve the story, and the only way to demonstrate that is in context.

There's plenty of interesting interviews and studio videos/pictures from Hans' studio - all mahogany and velvet and wonderful. But will seeing it in person make you a better composer? No. Is the best way to forge a career to find someone who's already massively successful and hope that somehow they'll drag you up to their level? No.

The guys Hans works with are (from what I can tell) already damn talented and fairly successful anyway. He's not a mentor of students. 

Work hard, forge your own path. Have idols & emulate/imitate/adulate where appropriate, but put in the hard work yourself and perhaps at one point your paths will cross when all is going well.


----------



## Blackster

First of, I'm very sure he is not listening to any demos which are sent to him, don't do that, it's a waste of time. Mainly your time, not his  ... 

Furthermore, I assume that many (film) composers get out of the way of any demo tracks to prevent theirselves of getting involved into any legal conflict. Imagine the following: You send your demo track to Hans. He listens to it and writes a main theme which is quite similar to your melody. The movie carrying his theme (or better, YOUR theme) makes lots of money, millions. What are YOU going to do now !? ... 

I believe that the more successful you get in the business, the more people wait for opportunities to steal from you. And it is needless to say that Hans is one of the most successful people in this business. He won't make himself an easy target for all of them who cannot make it on their own. 

Don't know if anything of that is true, but it makes total sense to me.


----------



## Rctec

@Blackster, Very True! I don't listen to anything or anyone when I'm writing.... So, please, don't bother to send me anything.
-H-


----------



## constaneum

Stop dreaming on whether you'll get recruited to work with him or not. Just work on something and when (or if) opportunity to work with him comes, give it a go. Money doesn't fall from sky ok ? hahaha


----------



## RémyB

Hello eveybody,
First, thank you so much for your answer, especially Mr Zimmer 

I know that it s' hard working which could allow to become well known.

Hans has no time, too busy, i m aware about it.
But, î think it s' a dream to see your mentor, his studio in real.
I have had the chance to see Hans in paris and ghent.but hid studio is so amazing, staggering amount of gear, that i d'like to see it !

Thank you for your Come back guys and Hans: i wait the invitation   because I am not lucky with random and even if i sent some dollars, i will not have chance to score the amazing spider man with you 

Best


----------



## RémyB

Hello eveybody,
First, thank you so much for your answer, especially Mr Zimmer 

I know that it s' hard working which could allow to become well known.

Hans has no time, too busy, i m aware about it.
But, î think it s' a dream to see your mentor, his studio in real.
I have had the chance to see Hans in paris and ghent.but hid studio is so amazing, staggering amount of gear, that i d'like to see it !

Thank you for your Come back guys and Hans: i wait the invitation   because I am not lucky with random and even if i sent some dollars, i will not have chance to score the amazing spider man with you 

Best


----------



## RémyB

Hello eveybody,
First, thank you so much for your answer, especially Mr Zimmer 

I know that it s' hard working which could allow to become well known.


----------



## RémyB

Hello eveybody,
First, thank you so much for your answer, especially Mr Zimmer 

I know that it s' hard working which could allow to become well known.

Hans has no time, too busy, i m aware about it.
But, î think it s' a dream to see your mentor, his studio in real.
I have had the chance to see Hans in paris and ghent.but hid studio is so amazing, staggering amount of gear, that i d'like to see it !

Thank you for your Come back guys and Hans: i wait the invitation   because I am not lucky with random and even if i sent some dollars, i will not have chance to score the amazing spider man with you


----------



## RémyB

Hello eveybody,
First, thank you so much for your answer, especially Mr Zimmer 

I know that it is hard working which could allow to become well known.

Hans has no time, too busy, i m aware about it.
But, I think it is a dream to see your idol, his studio in real.
I have had the chance to see Hans in paris and ghent.but hid studio is so amazing, staggering amount of gear, that i d'like to see it !

Thank you for your Come back guys and Hans: i wait the invitation   because I am not lucky with random and even if i sent some dollars, i will not have chance to score the amazing spider man with you


----------



## skitzmurd

Just work hard to get to a successful level! and who knows? If all goes well, you might cross paths with your idol in the future. All the best man, its all about working hard building your own empire. I've always looked at is this way. I have idols but they all build their own careers from ground up, which I too want to do. I want others to want to be in the studio with me, same way you feel about Hans? Not saying it will end up that way, but thats my mind state and going to do anything I can to get into that position! Just my opinion...


----------



## Justin Miller

is this a joke?


----------



## Ryan

Justin Miller @ 13/1/2014 said:


> is this a joke?




+1


----------



## Ryan

Justin Miller @ 13/1/2014 said:


> is this a joke?


+1


----------



## Simon Ravn

A joke, or borderline-something... 8)


----------



## Guy Rowland

Awww... c'mon, that was a forum glitch at the end there surely. Once or twice I've had a thing where it doesn't appear to post but in fact it does.... RemyB, welcome to the forum - but definitely worth taking a look back up this thread and deleting all the duplicate messages.

Mr HZ is a great bloke, hang around here and you'll get plenty of general useful tips and insights. Become a brilliant composer in your own right and I'm sure you'll meet one day, so dream on! In the meantime, probably best to leave the poor fellow in peace


----------



## RémyB

Hi skitzmurd and thanks for your answer...for others, sorry for duplicates messages... How can I delete them?

Best


----------



## Scrianinoff

RémyB @ Sun 12 Jan said:


> My main dream will Be to see Hans 'studio in LA.


Well, that one is easy. Type "Hans Zimmer" in Youtube's search box and you will find lots of videos of Hans showing his studio, some recent videos, some with CRT displays, some even by television networks. Go see it with your own eyes. 

That's now what you meant? You want to be there yourself? Yes, that's the problem, lots of people would want that. We're not alone in the world, Remy


----------



## Ciaran Birch

Guy Rowland @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> Awww... c'mon, that was a forum glitch at the end there surely. Once or twice I've had a thing where it doesn't appear to post but in fact it does.... RemyB, welcome to the forum - but definitely worth taking a look back up this thread and deleting all the duplicate messages.



+1


----------



## RémyB

@Scrianinoff
I wanted to say to see his studio in real.because in video, I know all of them lol...
Concerning all the duplicate messages, I m sorry but there was a problem as you can see  how can I delete them?


----------



## shapeshifter00

By the time I would get to work with him he must be around 150 years with my speeding career /\~O 



RémyB @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> @Scrianinoff
> I wanted to say to see his studio in real.because in video, I know all of them lol...
> Concerning all the duplicate messages, I m sorry but there was a problem as you can see  how can I delete them?


\

Should be a X to delete messages, had issues yesterday too giving an error message when posting etc.


----------



## paaltio

I hope Hans is okay with sharing this little anecdote, I think it fits here. I think it was 8 years ago when I was in Madrid for the film music festival and he was speaking there. After the panel I was hanging around in the lobby waiting for one of my teachers who was also speaking, but while waiting I happened to see Hans leaving the room... being chased by a huge crowd of people practically yelling. Not sure if they were after his signatures, work, or both, but it sure looked overwhelming. 

I would think that gets old after a while and you don't really want to meet the overzealous fans or aspiring composers that often!

Of course, I hadn't quite learned the lesson myself by then, so I asked my teacher if I could tag along at the festival hotel while he went to talk to Hans. That was a hilariously awkward moment, me first being asked by a security person what I was doing there, and then at the end I just stuttered something near incomprehensible once I had my one chance to get a word in. He was perfectly courteous about the whole awkwardness, but in hindsight I sure feel like an idiot on contributing to that atmosphere of constant pestering.

But, I think that's also one of the most important lessons I learned at that point, which is that no one's going to be able to help you if you don't help yourself first. A film scoring career moves in small increments, mostly only accelerated by the amount of effort you put into improving yourself.

Also, I actually enjoy hanging out with film people now, because I do it for fun, without any intention of asking for work or otherwise being annoying.

Which, as it turns out, is a really good way of getting work.


----------



## AR

Yeah, I remember the soncinemad festival. It was too crowded around Hans. But, Chris Young actually invited me later to his hotel lobby where some guys and me hung around for like a whole afternoon, which was like überawesome cause we didn't chat about composing only, but also personal stuff.
I think Hans was little pissed by the q&a 

Harry Gregson-williams concert was great.

Which reminds me....why isn't he a vi-member?


----------



## paaltio

Yep, Chris is awesome!


----------



## Valérie_D

Blackster @ Sun Jan 12 said:


> First of, I'm very sure he is not listening to any demos which are sent to him, don't do that, it's a waste of time. Mainly your time, not his  ...
> 
> Furthermore, I assume that many (film) composers get out of the way of any demo tracks to prevent theirselves of getting involved into any legal conflict. Imagine the following: You send your demo track to Hans. He listens to it and writes a main theme which is quite similar to your melody. The movie carrying his theme (or better, YOUR theme) makes lots of money, millions. What are YOU going to do now !? ...
> 
> I believe that the more successful you get in the business, the more people wait for opportunities to steal from you. And it is needless to say that Hans is one of the most successful people in this business. He won't make himself an easy target for all of them who cannot make it on their own.
> 
> Don't know if anything of that is true, but it makes total sense to me.




...Makes sense, should have thought of that before sending Hans my demo last year :D 
But really, wanting to meet your mentor/idol is great but for my part, I think learning from their invaluable experience and advices Is better, it keeps you grounded in your own reality as a composer. 
What i got so far : write every day, be your own critic...then kill your critic and write some more.


----------

